
A new Russian city of Innopolis - ibobev
http://www.innopolis.com/
======
gus_massa
I don't read Russian and Google translator is confused by the page ... How is
this city different from a normal city? Is this some kind of
university/accelerator or it's just a city?

~~~
mtmail
[http://www.innopolis.com/en/](http://www.innopolis.com/en/) is the english
version. Special economic zone with own university and technology park.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innopolis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innopolis)
reads about 100 people live there.

